# Leash Training - different problem!



## havmum (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I'm fairly new to this forum, so I thank you all in advance for your advice!

I have an adorable 6-month old puppy and he is amazing in every respect except for his leash-walking skills. However, we don't have the common problem of pulling - his problem is that he sits back and refuses to move if he wants to stop and smell something! A walk down the street takes 10 minutes because he wants to stop and smell everything and if I try to pull him gently to get him to move he sits back and digs in and refuses to move. What should we do to get him to nicely do loose leash walking? I've tried encouraging, I've tried treats, but really all he wants to do is smell everything. Please help!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you doing the same "route"? Or does he do this no matter WHERE you walk?

Is there a place where you can walk on a paved road or wide sidewalk? That way, you could keep him a little farther from the grass and other 'dog' smells.

I have to fight w/ my girl on one part of our walk, there is a strip of trees that must have alot of big smells because she tries SO hard to go over there and smell! And if I let her, she'll buck on leaving, too. So, I know how frustrating it is.

Now, when I get close to that row of trees, I walk further out to the middle of the street or across the street. I plan on eventually being able to walk next to them without distraction, but right now I am just trying to break her habit.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thjat's just what dogs do, they smell everything. Kodi will just plant his feet and I can't move that 11 lb furball without pulling him. I let them smell a little, then say Ok, let's go and give a little tug on the leash. It works for us.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is allowed to smell a little bit and then I say Come on and give a tug, like Michele does with Kodi and Shelby. Sometimes the tug involves quite a bit of pulling, but he will come after me eventually. If you're afraid of pulling and hurting him, I would suggest to get a harness. After I did, I also found that Kubrick is a lot better about following me if I give him a tug. He didn't like the collar for some reason. Maybe a harness will help you on your walks. Good luck!


----------



## havmum (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your advice! 

He used to only do it mostly on the grass, but now he's obsessed with sniffing the sidewalk too! When I tug and say "OK, let's go" he kind of looks at me like "I don't want to go", digs in/pulls back, and then goes back to sniffing. I'm afraid to tug any harder because I don't want to pull his neck so I think I'll try getting a harness. I guess the reason I haven't bought a harness yet is because a trainer we had once said that a harness gives him too much "freedom" and I won't be able to give him "corrections" (e.g. tug and tell him to go, or when he doesn't listen to him when he says sit). 

Do you guys use collars or harnesses?

Also, even if he is walking, sometimes he has his nose *glued* to the ground so he doesn't walk very fast! I just want to get him to do some "loose leash walking" instead of always lagging behind me.

Thanks again!


----------



## havmum (Jun 26, 2007)

Also, just curious - if you guys use harnesses what kind do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As I mentioned above, I actually think the harness makes it easier to correct Kubrick since I'm not as worried about tugging on his neck and hurting him.

I use a Puppia harness and I really like it. It works really well for us!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use harnesses. I have both kinds, the step in and the other one that goes around the neck and chest. I find the neck/chest one is easier to "control" or 'pull' the dog if you have to. I also do the *tug* and 'let's go'.

They DO love to smell, Keep trudging along. Maybe try a faster pace?

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hank initially had this problem as well. We've corrected it primarily through improving his recall -- the "come" command. We rarely try leash corrections (negative reinforcement) but instead "lure" him away from the object of interest, with something better -- favorite toy, small treat, etc.; we also practice the "leave it" command during our walks thereby making him enjoy his walks even more -- Merely because he is performing obedience techniques (which he loves) _in addition_ to exploring the world around him. Having your dog under voice control is far better than trying to physically control the little one -- do not fall for the myriad of "special harnesses" guaranteeing improved loose leash walking.

Hank attends two different obedience classes and both trainers highly recommend the use of harnesses for training. Training 20 years ago required harsh leash corrections with a collar which resulted typically in a compliant, yet unhappy, puppy. Our Havanese learn exceptionally well with positive reinforcement - Hank consistently strives to make us happy. We've found it relatively easy to train the little one using this to our advantage.

BTW Hank uses the step in style Alpine Rope harness by Timberwolf. Although it may not be the prettiest or stylish harness, it has proven to be the most functional. One of Hank's trainers has an older Havanese, and recommended it primarily for being very kind to their coat, unlike the larger (in area of coverage) harnesses.

Hope this helps.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use the step-in type. I used the same type on my big dogs, too.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

after searching everywhere for a leather harness and leash we found one locally. it is very substantial and will last a lifetime! we have had several flimsey and thin sets that did not hold up very well.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have used both kinds of harnesses one goes on like a jacket and snaps at the top one goes over the head and snaps at the side .. Every dog is different . Some fit better than others so see if they will let you try them on ..
Cosmo does not like a harness at all . Ahnold is totally indifferent .. .. 
Just an fYI - it also may have to do with the age of your puppy Cosmo was like that - he would only walk so far and then he would take a break and sit down . I tried treats but he figured that out fairly quickly and allhe seemed to be doing was eating treats . i did find that if you kept going on the same path coming and going he could get his own scent and find his way home and this was reassuring to him .
It takes a little time but this too shall pass.. Part of being a puppy ..


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

*manners 101 training*

:fencing: Hey Hanks Dad ,,, thanks for the training info, Emma and I begin our first training session MOnday the 8th... i just ordered the alpine step in harness. We currently use a harness designed by a company UDODU, which has worked well. I received a letter from this facility saying that i was to bring a choke collar and I almost choked myself, uke: I didn't think that anyone was using these things. Especially when the trainer knows that you have a toy breed, 
My plan is to show up on MOnday evening , see what the vibe is... if I am in any way made to feel uncomfortable about not using a choke collar , then we are out of there!!!! I already have my missgivings,,, but this person comes highly reccomended We'll see!!! Thanks for all of the information!!! 
Emma's mom Catherine


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Catherine, if properly used a choke collar can be very effective. That being said, I would never ever use one on Kubrick and I wouldn't go to a trainer that used one on a dog the first time around without seeing if things were so bad that one was required. I think you're smart to go and check it out and see what you think first. A good trainer is very important and you should be comfortable with anything they do with your dog.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

*MANNERS 101*

Emma has been on our home a little over 2 months ,,, she has doubled her weight, we have overcome so many hurdles. The other day we were on a walk and as usual she was sniffing , walking, sniffing x2 and in my attempt to get her to keep moving forward a lady who was just walking in the same park , said to me, Enjoy her ... and whats the rush it's a beautiful day, She was right... whats the rush Emma is just 4 months in this world,,,.. I think that I have tried to fast forward Emmas puppieness ... And I really want to just enjoy her and each day with her because she is such a gift. 
She is in my care, she is so deserving of training , because she is such a bright smart little thing, and i owe it to her to be the best little dog she can possibly be. 
And I also need the discipline of training... So we start On Monday or we don't start.. I appreciate all of the input and information on this forum.. There us always something to ponder...


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I agree with the harnass. I have two. The first one, the clip is on the back. I then bought an 'Easy Walk' one, with the clip on the chest, but because Marvin is short, the leash kept getting caught under his feet, so now I'm back to the one with the clip on his back. I agree with several comments above. I think it is best to not drag too much, BUT, at the same time, when I walk Marvin, I am trying to teach him to just walk - so I'll keep walking, with the retractable leash, and not look back. I somehow think it is good to not stop and give him eye contact when he's sniffing. I just keep moving and he knows right when that retractable leash will pull and starts moving right before that happens. I do let him sniff some, but I want him to learn that a walk is a walk. Of course you have to be sensitive to when they want to poop or pee - which can be challenging! There is an intensity to their sniffing - so then I stop and wait.

Carol


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lots of great advice here, Havmum. When my puppy was younger, I was afraid we'd gotten a bloodhound in disguise! All he _ever_ wanted to do on walks was sniff and sniff, head down. It was almost embarassing. He's still passionate about it, but reserves it for grassy areas now, thank goodness.

He also digs in when he wants to sniff hard, and so, yes, a harness is a must, in my opinion. It is so much easier on their delicate necks and airways. I've had good luck with the Gentle Leader Easy Walk harness, because it also prevents pulling---a no-brainer. They can slip out of it when they're littler and their legs are shorter, but now that he's bigger, no problema. Good luck and always remember that with puppies, just hang in there, and _this too shall pass!_


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

catlieber said:


> :fencing: Hey Hanks Dad ,,, thanks for the training info, Emma and I begin our first training session MOnday the 8th... i just ordered the alpine step in harness. We currently use a harness designed by a company UDODU, which has worked well. I received a letter from this facility saying that i was to bring a choke collar and I almost choked myself, uke: I didn't think that anyone was using these things. Especially when the trainer knows that you have a toy breed,
> My plan is to show up on MOnday evening , see what the vibe is... if I am in any way made to feel uncomfortable about not using a choke collar , then we are out of there!!!! I already have my missgivings,,, but this person comes highly reccomended We'll see!!! Thanks for all of the information!!!
> Emma's mom Catherine


catlieber,
Definitely steer clear of the trainer if you get a bad vibe. Our little pups do not do well with slip-collar training. If they are amenable to the harness, they may still be worth going to for Emma's socialization. The local AKC sponsored training facility in Colorado Springs recommended the use of slip-collars, notwithstanding the breed and age of Hank, and my family walked straight out of the class.

Good luck in your little one's education  It really improved our bond with our little one.

Regards,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

catlieber said:


> Emma has been on our home a little over 2 months ,,, she has doubled her weight, we have overcome so many hurdles. The other day we were on a walk and as usual she was sniffing , walking, sniffing x2 and in my attempt to get her to keep moving forward a lady who was just walking in the same park , said to me, Enjoy her ... and whats the rush it's a beautiful day, She was right... whats the rush Emma is just 4 months in this world,,,.. I think that I have tried to fast forward Emmas puppieness ... And I really want to just enjoy her and each day with her because she is such a gift.
> She is in my care, she is so deserving of training , because she is such a bright smart little thing, and i owe it to her to be the best little dog she can possibly be.
> And I also need the discipline of training... So we start On Monday or we don't start.. I appreciate all of the input and information on this forum.. There us always something to ponder...


Emma is so cute!

These little ones are the best - you are right - just enjoy! They train quick and deserve to have positive training. My Sissy is so anxious to please me - I think she can be taught anything.

When I first got Sis I went to a trainer one on one - that lady was mean - we left! I found a great place just down the road from my house with other classmates and had great positive training.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo, I love the new signature. :whoo: GO BEARS !


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> 'Lo, I love the new signature. :whoo: GO BEARS !


I'll hopefully have a more relevant picture of Hank with his Cal bandanna on  
*'Lo*

:focus:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Leah _ our behaviourist preffered collars and she said just give them a quick correction and said lets go and move on ..
Now that may be in a perfect world there are just so many distractions .It does work fairly well with my dogs but Ido let them have a sniffing session at the beginning of the walk . Also they are older - and not as puppy curious and they are more familiar with their surroundings. 
Your dog is still young - it takes a while for you to know your dog and for your dog to know what your expectations are . 
I do not know if he has been to puippy class or not so I do not know what commands you and the dog are used to .. 
It helps if they have had some kind of basic training so they know a word that means move on like Lets go but it is an age thing . They are very very curious at this age and this ( the nose) is their belly button to the world as my friend Donna would say .


----------



## havmum (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for all of your input and suggestions. I thought we were making some progress yesterday - I coaxed him along with treats and really praised him when we were walking - but today we was right back to walking with his nose *literally glued* to the ground. He hardly ever walks with his head up and only walks permanently sniffing the ground - even the sidewalk! So he's really slow and lags behind as a consequence. I don't understand why most dogs run along and pulling is the more common problem and mine is such a sniffer!

My husband and I are trying to be patient but even when we say "let's go" he doesn't listen to us. How should we be teaching him "let's go"? Our harness should be coming in a day or two so hopefully that will help, but honestly I feel like we're regressing. This morning when I said "let's go" he looked at me and then flopped completely down on the ground, quite willfully! I feel like we have to be really careful at this stage because he is sort of at the "terrible twos" age and while we want to be strong we also want to be gentle and loving and I'm utterly confused as to how to do that.

Is this just a phase? I get so jealous when I see other owners with their dogs trotting down the street!

Thanks again for your help - I know he's just a puppy and I should let him sniff and enjoy but I just needed to vent for a bit.


----------



## havmum (Jun 26, 2007)

By the way, I added his picture to my profile so you can see my adorable (yet sometimes frustrating) puppy!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, 'Lo, that would be great to see Hank in his Cal regalia! I'm still waiting for Biscuit's Cal sweater which is on back order.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Havmum, like I said, Biscuit did exactly the same thing at that age--the head was always down, sniffing, yes, even the street or sidewalk. We could have walked by an entire herd of cats and he'd never have noticed. It drove me a little crazy.

Have you tried walking with another dog or puppy? Call up a friend or neighbor who walks their dog. So your puppy gets the idea of what a walk is _for_? Usually they will follow along with another dog, it's the pack thing. Especially a big dog.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I said it before - it is a stage . Just being a puppy .. I have been there with Cosmo - he just put on the brakes and he would sit down one day he sat there for almost 10 minutes .. I timed him .. . 
You are right - terrible twos . Better days to come don't worry it wil be better ..
Please feel free to vent . We have all been there .. 
Maybe once Kimberly logs on she may have some helpful hints for you ..


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Harness all the way . Try a squeekie toy with a high pitch to distract him and then start walking tell him to come and leave it is the best way really.I use to try to get yoda excited to about walking when he would stop and sniff with toys and treats it worked out just fine now he walks fine on a leash.I used Hot dogs because it was his fav.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think the suggestion of walking with another dog if possible is a good one . I did notice that he improved when Tulip came for a visit .. and we would walk as a group .. 
When he was very young Cosmo was very tenative and he did not react well to strangers approaching either - then we would have a barking fest .. 
Now that we have Ahnold he walks much better as Ahnold learned from Kimberly .. 
I never had a problem with Asta - he was happy to go walking from the first day I got him .. he did like to sniff bit not all the time . Everydog is different that is one thing I have learned as a result of owning dogs ..


----------



## havmum (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone! Thanks so much again for all your tips and encouragement.

Just an update - we got our new Puppia harness yesterday and used it last night and this morning and I've already seen a big improvement! I let him sniff a lot in the beginning at his own pace, then I say "let's go" and if he lags behind I give a little tug on his harness and it's really helped because I'm not afraid of hurting him. Plus I feed him treats along the way and encourage him and I think all of these factors combined have really helped. I'm feeling a lot less frustrated now! I think if I keep walking him like this he'll continue to improve - yay!

Also, he does get walked every day during lunch with our dogwalker and a few other dogs - I think he was lagging a lot with us because he didn't have the encouragement of other dogs around.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! I'm glad the Puppia harness helped! I really think they work a lot better than collars on small dogs. Pretty soon you will post asking us how to make him stop pulling you forward. LOL.


----------

